# Reo



## moparmatt316 (May 11, 2013)

Anywhere here an REO expert? I believe I have one and need help determining the model year. Thanks


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Sorry Matt, i am at the wrong side of the globe to help you..
Good luck.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum matt. No way am I an expert but I do know a little about them. My dad's first power mower was a Reo. Keep the engine for a long time then somehow it got away from me.

For those that don't know about the Reo, they made their own engines and they were way more advanced than B&S at the time. This was back in the early 50's and their engine layout is a awful lot like todays small engines. Cyl was on about a 45° angle and came with a Carter carb. One unique feature was the output shaft was the camshaft, so output speed was half of the crank and rotated in reverse direction of the crank. Back in the early 50's typ B&S had ~ 3/4 - 1HP and their crappy carbs. The Reo at the same time had either a 1.75 or 2.25 HP rated engines.

Reo also built cars and trucks over the yrs. Reo was an acronym for the founder Ransom E Olds. Yep same person who invented the Oldsmobile. After GM bought him out he was no longer able to produce cars with his name on them, so when he got back into the vehicle business he used his initials REO.


----------



## moparmatt316 (May 11, 2013)

The more research I do on these early riders, two things stand out, one is that I don't see many out there and two being they may just not be desired by collectors. Unfortunately the REO engine was swapped out on mine some time ago as a 1986BS is currently on it Making it even more difficult to identify the production year of this machine. I plan to bring it back to life and just have a neat rider. I always prefer to restore things back to original as possible, thus my quest to find more on it.


----------

